# Show prepartion not going well



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

On saturday I have one of the biggest shows of my season, The derbyshire Festival of showing. It is a 2 day show with huge qualifiers and even bigger classes (HOYS CHAPS N/C/TP classs has 47 entries).

I started preparing for this show a couple of weeks ago, I was getting the lorry ready when I found it was leaking water, not massive amounts but it was doing so. Off to the garage it went, mechanic tut tutted and said it was a leak in the water pump. Promptly ordered spare parts, however said spare parts have not yet arrived so whilst lorry is useable I am going to have to keep topping up the water on it every hour or so.

Then yesterday mum put her foot down a grid an snapped her ankle, bye bye goes my groom/helping hand/photographer. Poor mum is in lots of pain and will deffinatly NOT up for going to show let alone a 2 day show.

When doing entries I was debating between the SHP inhands and the WPBr inhands, finaly chose the WPBr class. I saw entry numbers a couple of days ago and discovered that there are 13 in the WPBR class and 3 in the SHP class!

Arrggg this show is prooving to be a nightmare, non of my prep is going right.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Faye. If it rains it pours right? Hope it gets better & you kick butt at your show. 

If you want to hook me up with a transatlantic flight, I'll come with camera & grooming tote :lol:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It keeps getting better and better!
Picked up lorry, took it out for a trip today and the indicators stopped working, this makes it illegal to drive on the road, so rescue service out, lorry is back at the garage and I am starting to think that this Show may not happen for us!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Dang girl, lady luck isn't on your side! Sending a prayer they get it fixed for you and you make it to your big show!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you get to show, how did it go?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep we got there. I had very very little sleep. I recruited a friend to lend a hand with the pre show prep.

My mechanic (lovely man that he is) fixed the indicators and I got the lorry back friday afternoon. However this ate into my washing Reeco time (V important as he decided he rather liked being a POObald) and delayed everything by several hours as I had to pick up the lorry and had to reload everything into lorry as it had been taken out incase the lorry was unfixable (a friend had offered us a lift but I prefer my own lorry).
Result was that I didnt actualy get to bed untill well after 11pm. 

Up at 4am, Reeco pratted aroun when I was plaiting resulting in my OCD flaring up and instead of 20 mins to plait him it took me nearly an hour to get them perfect. Loaded him onto the lorry in record time (running 45 mins behind schedule at this point) and as soon as I hit the motorway I did some low flying (I didnt know my lorry went that fast).

Got to the show 45 mins before my class to find that they were packing them in like sardines, unloaded Reeco, cleared the poo out, opened up the partitions, Re loaded Reeco and got him ready. My friend then held him and all the junk that we needed to take to the ring side whilst I changed.

got a 4th in the Coloured non native, judge said he needs to mature a bit.
7th in NCPA reg, again told to give him some more time,
6th in WPBr (4yr old and over mares and geldings), Judge was realy nice, said to give him a couple of years to fill out as he was lovely but compaired to the 10yr olds in the class he just needed some time to come into himself (he was a late foal anyway) and a lot more topline.

Actualy before we went in the WPB class I got muddled up and ended up in the 3 and 4yr old colt class by mistake. Got pulled in very high (3rd) before it was noticed that we were in the wrong class. Judge commented that if he was a 3yrold colt he probably would have had 2nd but unfortunatly he is a 4yrold gelding. Anyone know how to regrow his dangly bits! lol!

Reeco stood like an angel all day, didnt put a foot out of line even when one horse in the coloured class was doing airal gymnastics and attempting to turn itself inside out right next to him.
He acted far older then his years, kept his head at an extremely Buzzy show, loaded on and off the lorry hundreds of times, gave me plenty of kisses and cuddles and on the way there and the way back he travelled like a dream, didnt hear a thing from him.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

will put pictures up tommorow evening as am shattered.


----------

